

DevOps with SecOps: major Security flaws on Cloud, Configuration & Analytics - abionic
http://hackersmag.blogspot.com/2011/08/devops-with-secops-short-intro-to.html

======
abionic
STATUATORY WARNING: the cause for this presentation is not to scare you away
from DevOps but to prevail the understanding of making the DevOps process
robust against security attacks right from the initiation. ;)

